# Has anybody tried one of these



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got a PO420 engine light on 2011 Ford Fiesta ,I changed the sensor now I believe it needs a catalytic converter ,its an old car with lots of miles so really didn"t want to get in to that expense. I just want it to pass emisions , Did anybody try Oxygen Sensor Spacer Adapter Bung Catalytic Converter Fix ? Thanks


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

That device _might _get the check engine light to go out. If the inspection process for you only checks for codes then it might work out. 

If they actually check your vehicles exhaust it will still show that your cat has failed and won't pass you. All that adapter does is move the O2 sensor position so it reads differently.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Worth a shot, cheap fix if it works. New catalytic converters are very $$$ pricey. As mentioned, if they actually test the vehicles exhaust it may still show failed. Check out video do foulers really work. About 50/50, some say it works some say it doesn't. I guess it depends on the car.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Even if they don't test it at first they might after they get a whiff of the exhaust. If you ever get stopped at a light behind a car with a non-functioning or removed cat you know what I mean. Then you will be busted.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys ,for what it cost ,ill probaly try it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I use those at times. They do work but if the light comes back on, just add another one. No more than 2 is needed.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

ok i put it on, Does anybody know how many miles you have to put on when the code clears? Thanks


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

lemley98 said:


> ok i put it on, Does anybody know how many miles you have to put on when the code clears? Thanks


Normally you have to disconnect the battery for a few mins to clear a code.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Have you cleared the code since replacing the sensor? If not, the problem may have already been solved. Some codes, once they're set, they have to be cleared manually.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> Have you cleared the code since replacing the sensor? If not, the problem may have already been solved. Some codes, once they're set, they have to be cleared manually.


I cleared the code with my code reader, I want to get this car inspected (emissions) Just want know about how many miles I should put on the car before I get it put on the emissions machine, so it doesn’t detect the previous code?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

lemley98 said:


> I cleared the code with my code reader, I want to get this car inspected (emissions) Just want know about how many miles I should put on the car before I get it put on the emissions machine, so it doesn’t detect the previous code?


If you cleared the code, it's gone. If the problem is fixed, there should be no DTCs set or pending after you drive it. You just need to run it long enough for it to reach operating temperature a stay there for 15 or 20 minutes, then put the code reader back on it and see if there are any codes set or pending. If not, then it's as ready as you can make it.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

lemley98 said:


> I cleared the code with my code reader, I want to get this car inspected (emissions) Just want know about how many miles I should put on the car before I get it put on the emissions machine, so it doesn’t detect the previous code?


Generally within 100 miles it should have gone through all the readiness monitors.

Once a code has been cleared there is no trace of the code. What happens is every DTC has setting parameters and the readiness monitors are typically related to 1 or multiple DTC's pertaining to that system. If a battery is disconnected or codes cleared, it resets all of the DTC checks to not completed which sets all the readiness monitors to not completed and then through driving once a vehicle has met and passed the DTC setting parameters the readiness monitors will change to completed and it will pass emissions testing. Depending on your state not all monitors might need to be completed to pass, here in mass I think up to 2 monitors, might only be 1 I can't remember off the top of my head can be not completed and it will still pass. The harder ones to complete are typically catalyst and evap.

Does your code reader show I/M Readiness anywhere?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have another code on my Sentra SE R Spec V right now. I have changed out the coils and the plugs are too new to be misfiring. I suspect either a vacuum or exhaust leak is causing the code. It takes about 285 miles for the monitors to clear on this car, or for the CEL to come back on. If all monitors aren't cleared here, the car won't pass emissions.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not just a question of miles, it's a question of drive cycles.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for that information, I will give that a try next time.


----------

